# Spring is here!!! :D (56K WARNING)



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

Spring has been creeping its beautiful face. I'm so excited. The flowers are blooming. The weather is perfect, especially with the gentle breeze carrying the flowers' fragrance. I pity allergy sufferers. But cheer up, there's Flonase and Allegra-D. :mrgreen: Here are some photos I took this past weekend. Has spring arrived where you are yet? *Please share some photos.* I would love to see what spring is like where you are.

These are some _Cercis canadensis_ (Eastern Red Bud) branches that I forced into flowering indoors.










This is one of my favorite roses: _Rosa banksiae_ 'Lutea' (Lady Bank's Rose).










And here are some daffodils I planted last fall. The bulbs were on sale at Home Depot. 










Cheese anyone? [smilie=l:

[IMG]http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/gallery/files/2/8/CheesePlatter_original.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

My gosh - were you hosting a dinner for royalty?!?! And what a simple-yet-beautiful arrangement in a very exquisite vase! OH! OH! I know!!! Martha Stewart was visiting :biggrin: .


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Now, what do we have to do to get invited over for afternoon tea?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh you are just plain mean cS..... :axe: LOL! Beautiful pics. I didn't know you were into the terrestrial type flora - me too. 

Tomorrow I'll go out and snap a pic of what our spring looks like so far this year.... ;-)


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Spring here in the mid-Atlantic area of the US has been cool, below 50, and damp, rains every day. The bright side is the local fields are just being plowed and are ripe for some serious 4 wheeling and mud running. Looks like this weekend is going to be more of the same so looking forward to getting out later to coat the Jeep in yet another layer of mud.

Yahooo!!!


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Nathan, you think that maybe you should have waited a week to post that?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Spring as of today in northern Minnesota....

Our Sedum, mixed shrub garden.









Our Clematis, Bleeding Heart, Columbine garden.









Our "(eek) snake shed, one of the Apple trees, and some snow....









Quite colorful, isn't it? [smilie=r:


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Ackkkk Jan, I'd be soooo depressed!


----------



## Darrell Ward (Feb 26, 2005)

Yeah, I cut my grass yesterday so it would look nice for Easter.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Ughhh let's not already start talking about mowing the yard! *Looks outside at over 2 acres to mow and runs away screaming*


Ok, I'm composed now. cS that cheese looks so good -- who knew you are the 'martha stewart' of the planted tank set?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Two weeks ago we went camping (Anza Borrego desert) and I couldn't resist...










I decided I would love to have a rock like this in my tank:










And then there was the wish that I had a macro. These two were taken from a few feet away with a full zoom (Canon S1 with image stabilizing on )


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

You know I find that's a great way to collect rocks and entertain the kids at the same time too! Except mine are getting a little big for that now. My son's voice is oscillating between a soprano and baritone, which can be funny and disconcerting at the same time. Something to worry about during future Springs.[smilie=r:

Beautiful shots of the cacti flowers, btw.


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Oh yeah Spring!!! 

I was on the walk today...I shoot some pictures ;]


















...and some ducks on ice


----------

